# .NET and More > Silverlight >  How make Voice Chat SilverLight ?

## waleed_89

Hello,

I want make Chat like this it's wonderful i want complete the work as soon.
http://socketlab.com/WCBin/#/Home

The problem i am not start until now from three days i try start but i can't , It's seems very difficult , I don't know what can i use of tools and how start and how and how.
My experience with silverlight it's simple.

Please Help me with clear steps without any Complexity.

Thanks in advance
Waleed,

----------


## MattP

Here's their codeplex page.  Looks like there's 3 silverlight modules here voice, video and presenter.  I haven't delved into the code but it looks like a good start.

Link to a Tim Heuer video on how to access the microphone/camera from Silverlight.

----------


## waleed_89

Thanks, I reviewing it.

----------

